# Locations....



## Snips86x (Dec 16, 2014)

Do we have anywhere on this site which lists locations in various county's?


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 16, 2014)

No, that would make it far too easy!  I think it'd detract from the thrill of the _'exploration'_ part and just become a 'to-do' checklist for photographers. 

I compile my own colour coded maps of places that I want to visit / have visited, then if I'm in that county I can instantly see whats near me  




That said, typing the name of the county into the search bar, will create a list of the sites, of sorts!


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 16, 2014)

That's a great idea - thanks 

and yes....don't want a to-do list really!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 16, 2014)

That UrbanX said. Also that way you find places that are new and no one else has been too. And that's exploration rather than being on the tourist trail.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 16, 2014)

HughieD said:


> That UrbanX said. Also that way you find places that are new and no one else has been too. And that's exploration rather than being on the tourist trail.



I know but when you have no idea what's in the area, be it passing through or a few days stop, it's nice to know what's there to visit rather than aimless walking! Not that I mind.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 17, 2014)

On another note, anyone in Wiltshire fancy meeting up next Tuesday? I've got a whole day to myself  and looking at visiting 2-3 locations - this is totally dependent on access!! I've got some recce to do and PM me if you're interested!


----------



## krela (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah definitely no lists here, the purpose of this site is to document and report, not to be a tourist information guide or social network.

There are so many reasons maps and lists are a bad idea, not least because it would be a thieves guide to stuff to nick.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 17, 2014)

krela said:


> Yeah definitely no lists here, the purpose of this site is to document and report, not to be a tourist information guide or social network.
> 
> There are so many reasons maps and lists are a bad idea, not least because it would be a thieves guide to stuff to nick.



I know but from the point of view that I'm traveling on the M4 West and wanted to stop somewhere, I'd hope you see my view too 

That's ok, I get it though


----------

